# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  برنامج تصغير الصور Light Image Resizer 4.1.1.0 | 9.57

## amjed5

**      Light Image Resizer 4.1.1.0 | 9.57  * * برنامج تصغير للصور رائع    *9.57 MB*     **    * *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
او 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     **

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك-----

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

